# The difference between INTJ's and INTP's



## vespertine

I agree, the INTJs are more goal oriented. My INTJ friends want to accomplish many things with me but we never get them done. Or we do, it just takes a very long time.


----------



## octetstream

I've been utilizing my Se to combat my family's mental illnesses. I've been required to "man up" to force my parents to stop being stupid, and to help my brother correctly (who has been diagnosed with schizophrenia). I also had to use it to get my wife into AA.

The wide-eyed, vampire look, is what I call it. Altering my physical posture so my eye and head levels are above theirs. Making certain that the ridges on my brow and temples are apparent, as well as other body language gestures.

All the bad stuff went too far over the last 20 years and gave me a heart attack last year at 28. So it almost killed me. Everyone is finally healthy now, doing well, and happier for once. I still feel like a horrible monster, and secretly hate myself.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Everything....................


----------



## IdonttryIdoitlikeNike

do you get anything done, like to, like organization & schedules ? (INTJ) or do you always forget or don't like to DO, b/c you have too for w/e reason (INTP). Take what I say with a grain of salt I'm neither just what I have observed.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

INTPs move a little like _this_:

_[click] [clack] [clickety-clack]_










...and INTJs move a little like _that_:

_[Clack-Clack] [Clickety-Clickety-Clack]_


----------



## enildeR

Sorry for reviving on old thread. I came across this while looking into Sherlock Holmes. There's a good description of INTP at intpcentral d0t com. Just click on INTP Profile at the top. (Can't post links until I hit 15 posts.)

It pretty much describes me down to a t. Wanted to share for anyone that came across this thread and wanted to know if they were INTP, too.


----------



## Abraxas

The easiest way to tell the difference is via their judgment.

Ni-Te is almost identical to Si-Te in the sense that they are both people who are always thinking about objective reality - the realm of objects. Objective reality means, simply, "all the things, properties, forces, etc - all of that which would exist even if people did not exist to experience them." This tends to influence their behavior such that they are more practically oriented, trying to "get stuff done" - always with an eye to the application of an idea, rather than the structure of the idea for its own sake. They're not interested in truth as something intellectual - to them, truth is _effect_ - the cause-effect result of something's existence in the real world. They use their intuition to follow the chain of causality to predict events and gain insight into how stuff actually works in the physical world.

Since Ti is subjective, that makes it more grounded in the realm of personal experience, concepts, and ideas about things - all of that which can _only_ exist because of the human mind. Things like numbers, philosophy, and even music, art, and morality. Ti users prefer to contemplate these sorts of things because they necessarily include the self-image in the matter they are dealing with. Te deals with objective matters, which are far too impersonal for introverted judgment. Introverted judgment is interested in subjective matters _because_ it is introverted, and that is introversion _be definition_. All introverted functions _must_ focus on the subject and subjective side of things, and so the question simply becomes as follows:

Do I spend more of my time thinking about subjective things and pondering reality from inside my own perspective, or within an individual perspective, trying to "get into" someone's head, or go deeper into my own mind?

Or, do I spend more of my time thinking about objective things and pondering reality from _outside_ my own perspective, trying to _avoid_ individual perspectives on things, in order to "get at" the real facts about external reality?

In the former case, you're probably a Ti-user. In the latter case, a Te-user.


----------



## SeñorTaco

This is the best way to tell if you're INTP or INTJ. We're two very different people.


----------



## Calvin

INTJ= hard-working 

INTP= lazy 

This seems to be the case in my experience.


----------



## Alles_Paletti

Broadening the scope of this to include entp/entj can help:

INTP & ENTP are visionaries/theorists.

INTJ & ENTJ are strategists/(operational) leaders

I feel both types can be leaders - they just have different styles. 

'p' types are the change agents - they prod at things, they think outside the box, they show people new ways. They are stereotypically good at starting things, but less so in finishing them if it requires more effort than a quick burst. They don't like having to spend a lot of time on the actions of others, generally, although they are quick to correct people. They tend to avoid solving conflicts, though. People follow them because of their visions.

'j' types are the realizers/finishers - they look at the available ideas & problems, and naturally prioritize and solve. They are not visionaries like 'p' types, as much as they would like to be. Instead, they'll 'mine' the people around them for ideas, and then decide. However, it's easy for a 'j' type to see all the needed steps to realize the vision - so they'll quickly take charge. They'll not accept second measures and will not accept conflicts to remain unsolved. People follow them because otherwise they will be crushed. 

All in all, NTPs and NTJs can work brilliantly together in any I/E combination as they avoid treading on each other's toes. 

P's will make sure the J's don't get stuck on a bad path by showing them other options. J's will not accept P's not following through on a brilliant idea because it requires a lot of organization/planning etc.


----------



## Omniscient

It is possible to be bot though. I score around 4~10% more P then J every time. And I tend to do some of each description given above depending on the situation.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

A main difference is that INTJs have a dominant P function, and INTPs have a dominant J function. :crazy:


----------



## SeñorTaco

Do you prefer to argue/discuss to learn something new? Or do you prefer to do that just to come to a conclusion and then go away and do something else more productive?


----------

